# Gizmo is all grown up!



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

So my vet said to start switching her from her puppy food to an adult food. She currently eats Wellness Puppy but I am not sure which to choose for her adult food. She currently gets half dry/wet. I noticed they have mixers for the adult food or just the wet food.

What does everyone think? or any other brands I should look into?

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/dog-wellness.aspx


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Santos was on solid gold wee bits since he came home, but we wanted a kibble that we could feed all of the dogs, and the wee bits were too small for bentley, so we made the switch to Fromm, and they all love it. We use the chicken ala veg variety.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Huggie's always eaten Fromm Surf & Turf for Dogs. He's never eaten a puppy food. He does very well on it, no problem with his poops. The kibbles are nice and small for him.

http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d-d-grain-free-surf-and-turf.php


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

My fluffs eat Orijen. They get 2/3 of their daily intake Orijen Regional Red and 1/3 Orijen 6 Fish. I mix up the two because the fish makes their stools slimy if that's all they eat!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I can't find those brands in stores near me  I usually go to Petco but they don't seem to carry a lot. Where should I look?

I was looking on http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8/page/2 and the only thing they sell at Petco that I see on that list is Wellness Core, but they also have Wellness Small Breeds on the 5 star list. I was thinking of going with one of those. Is there core good for a 8 ib dog?

I would try Fromm or Orijen if I can find a place to buy them


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

barbarak said:


> Huggie's always eaten Fromm Surf & Turf for Dogs. He's never eaten a puppy food. He does very well on it, no problem with his poops. The kibbles are nice and small for him.
> 
> http://www.frommfamily.com/products-fs-d-d-grain-free-surf-and-turf.php


Both of our Hav pups and our Yorkie are on the Fromm Surf & Turf. It is an all stages diet so it works for all of them, especially since they do a dance between the three bowls sharing food. It is also grain free, which I understand to be good since many dogs are prone to allergies to the low quality grains found as filler in many commerical foods.

All of the dogs eat the food and we have had no problems with tummy aches or throw up.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> I can't find those brands in stores near me  I usually go to Petco but they don't seem to carry a lot. Where should I look?
> 
> I was looking on http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8/page/2 and the only thing they sell at Petco that I see on that list is Wellness Core, but they also have Wellness Small Breeds on the 5 star list. I was thinking of going with one of those. Is there core good for a 8 ib dog?
> 
> I would try Fromm or Orijen if I can find a place to buy them


You may need to find a speciality dog store or a feed supply store. Bottom line, read the analysis and feed the best possible food you can afford (and is available to you).


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I found a store that sells them, going to take a look later today. I also need a canned version I think, Gizzy likes a mix  (She is becoming picky, LOL)


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I switched my Izzo to Taste of the Wild Pacific stream and he loves it. I also switched my Golden Retriever to it after years of failed attempts to switch her to a better food from the Nutro and Royal Canin she was eating (she has an incredibly sensitive stomach) Both of my dogs love it. I found it at a local specialty pet store. Typically you can go to the particular dog food website and do a search to see who, if anyone carries their particular brand in your area. Let us know what you choose.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie and MiG are on Wilderness chicken. It's grain free, and I looked it up on dog food analysis and it's a 6 star kibble. To my surprise they sell it at Petsmart. I've tried every conceivable food from Go! to Evangers, and this is the only one she'll eat.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Is there any of them that offer really small bags for sampling. I hate to buy a 6 ib bag and she doesn't like it. She seems to not like her current food as much as the Eukanuba she was on when I got her...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

My supplier always offers small bags of foods before I buy them. I'd ask..they have them behind the counter.

BTW - I use this with success - though Kipling does demand a sprinkle of parmesan

http://www.petcurean.com/files/File/small breed sel sheet US web.pdf


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

E-Mailed the store


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> My supplier always offers small bags of foods before I buy them. I'd ask..they have them behind the counter.
> 
> BTW - I use this with success - though Kipling does demand a sprinkle of parmesan
> 
> http://www.petcurean.com/files/File/small breed sel sheet US web.pdf


:gossip: Now Kip you, Oliver and Comet have the same brand of food too!:clap2:You have good taste!:clap2:


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

butterscotch eats blue buffalo puppy but they make it in adult too. she loves it!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

mintchip said:


> :gossip: Now Kip you, Oliver and Comet have the same brand of food too!:clap2:You have good taste!:clap2:


No way! that's so funny! We really must meet sometime!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

E-Mailed them, they have samples of Fromm 4 star line (Chicken a la veg, Whitefish, Pork and Applesauce) and Orijeinn will be in shortly 

I thought dogs aren't suppose to have pork...I'm soo confused!


----------



## JANEOC (Aug 28, 2009)

Izzie and Lola are on Petcurin NOW (grain free) dry dog food. This is similar to the Wellness food but I found the Wellness caused loose stools. They love the Now and I have never had any issues with it. As mentioned you can get samples of Now from the Petcurin.com - our local pet food store gave us samples.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Trying Fromm currently. She didn't seem to hot on the Surf and Turf but seems to like the Pork and Applesauce. Just nervous....isn't Pork bad for her, or not if it's in dog food? 

Please let me know


----------



## Marco'sFam (Jun 29, 2010)

Our Marco will be 8 months old tomorrow and has been eating Innova small bites. I also give him a spoonful of yogurt daily (read about that treatment on this site & its been very helpful!) I am considering Innova Evo when we transition off puppy food in a few months. Is a grain-free kibble recommended for Havanese?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gizmo'sMom said:


> Trying Fromm currently. She didn't seem to hot on the Surf and Turf but seems to like the Pork and Applesauce. Just nervous....isn't Pork bad for her, or not if it's in dog food?
> 
> Please let me know


I think only if it isn't cooked well enough


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

I think I found a winner as long as the pork is okay  

I was trying to mix the food to do the transition but she will have none of that...she ate all of the new food and left all the old  They look similar and were mixed, but she sniffed out every last one 

That's my Gizmo!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I have never heard anything about pork being bad for dogs. 

Have her itching and allergy issues cleared up, or have you definitively determined the cause of them?

If not I would stick with a grain free feed with a more exotic protein base (not chicken or lamb).

I cosign the Fromm Surf and Turf recommendation. Lily will eat it plain when shes really hungry, and I usually top it with whatever protein Im eating that meal to add interest (a little fish, turkey, cold cuts from fridge). You can also switch around with the different Fromm Proteins from bag to bag if she is not allergic to grain. I feed Lily pork and applesauce in the fall and she loves it. 

I have also seen Blue Buffalo feeds at Petco and Natural Balance and Solid Gold in their Natural and Organic section. If you can go to a specialty feed store or buy online its worth it to buy the best that you can afford (timewise, moneywise, and energy expended) to have a happy healthy shiny animal!

Good luck finding something that works!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Wellness Core*

...is excellent...Beanie is not eating the Wellness Puppy any more, but she loves the CORE Wellness Whitefish and Salmon. I have a feeling it is good for her coat, and above all, since she's been eating it, she has become much more active/athletic...jumping up onto the bed (a 4 ft jump) from the floor; quite a feat! The CORE has more protein...she gets 1/2 wet, 1/2 dry.


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

LilyMyLove said:


> I have never heard anything about pork being bad for dogs.
> 
> Have her itching and allergy issues cleared up, or have you definitively determined the cause of them?
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking  The Itchness has gone down with Benadryl but not gone completely...the first few days it was almost 100%. I'm leaning towards environmental allergies since right now the pollen levels are really high and her bad days seem to mimic mine (maybe it's sympathy allergies ). I'm seeing the vet today for her booster shots so I want to see what he says about it.

I tried a few others and most of the Fromms and she sniffs and walks away. That Pork one she seems to really like...I think she is like me ound:

I have always heard that from my parents...but our last dog was 25 years ago and there was no internet so it may have just been a rumor back then. (We used to feed Buster and Fifi hamburgers with onions and grapes all the time....but no Pork LOL)


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Beanie said:


> ...is excellent...Beanie is not eating the Wellness Puppy any more, but she loves the CORE Wellness Whitefish and Salmon. I have a feeling it is good for her coat, and above all, since she's been eating it, she has become much more active/athletic...jumping up onto the bed (a 4 ft jump) from the floor; quite a feat! The CORE has more protein...she gets 1/2 wet, 1/2 dry.


I bought a bag of wellness..she won't touch it :frusty:


----------

